# Dependant Mother-in-law



## zhu (Jan 5, 2010)

Just had a very disappointing trip to the local Embassy this morning.

Apparently my wife can apply for Permanent Residence after 5 years.
Only upon receiving Permanent Residence, we can apply for her mother to stay with us back in SA.

Workaround seems to be for her mom to get a visa to visit us (3 months), once in SA extend it for another 3 months. Then return to China, doing the whole thing over again...for 5 years!

Isn't there another way. Both wife and mother in law are dependent on .

Dang...depressed like a dentist without teeth now.... anyone know if there is some special exception in cases like this? 

The mom is healthy and in great shape, it's not like we are bringing a sick invalid with us.


----------

